# SPANISH BAND SAW.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

El Cheapo.

I got a bargin. This guy was selling tools by the side of the road. There was a band saw he was selling for 75 bucks. As I was looking at it he said " I can Fire it up for you if your interested.

He fired up the generator he had on sale also and ran the band saw. I bought it.

Now the good part. I wandering through Harbor Freight. They had 92 inch band saw blades for cutting steel. HE HE HE HE I now have a band saw that will do either wood or Metal.

Life is good.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you plan to swear at it in Spanish when it makes mistakes? Chinge Cabron!!!!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

John, inexpensive, smaller bandsaws generally run at high speeds for cutting wood and similar materials. The "saw blades for cutting steel" probably are of a finer saw tooth pitch than ones for wood. The key to metal cutting, definitely for steel, is a much lower speed (feet per minute) for the blade. My old Sears saw has been fitted with a reduction gearbox for cutting metal. Try googling "bandsaw blade speeds" or go to the site of a blade manufacturer ( Nicholson, Starrett, DoAll) for recommendations of blade ptich and fpm. 

Larry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Larry Green on 11/26/2008 10:50 AM
John, inexpensive, smaller bandsaws generally run at high speeds for cutting wood and similar materials. The "saw blades for cutting steel" probably are of a finer saw tooth pitch than ones for wood. The key to metal cutting, definitely for steel, is a much lower speed (feet per minute) for the blade. My old Sears saw has been fitted with a reduction gearbox for cutting metal. Try googling "bandsaw blade speeds" or go to the site of a blade manufacturer ( Nicholson, Starrett, DoAll) for recommendations of blade ptich and fpm. 

Larry

Hey Larry 
Thanks for the imput. This one has two mutlipul belt spindals on the motor and the shaft for the dive.
I can change speed my moving the belt. 

It may be a pain in the neck but at the price I will just have to suffer a little


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I'd bet lunch that if you found the owners manual, it would require some classes in Mandarin, not Spanish


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Was it very far away? 
Did it hake half a day to get there if you travel by dragonfly? 

Oh wait.. That's Spanish Castle Magic... Never mind..


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Did the seller identify where he stole it?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Richard Smith on 11/26/2008 2:13 PM
Did the seller identify where he stole it? " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />  " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />

He didn't say where he got it. He did say he had it for about 2 years and he was cutting turkey's with it.

Yes It smells bad. I presure washed it and it is "AIRING OUT" out side for a while.


----------

